# Death chime Macintosh Quadra 700



## Rob_93 (9 Août 2021)

Bonjour, après une longue pause dans ma collection de Mac, j'ai décidé de m'y remettre un peu en ressortant un Quadra 700 que j'ai depuis pas mal de temps. Malheureusement quand on me l'avait donné la pile avait coulée (mais le mac était stocke a l’horizontale donc dégâts minimes). Le Mac démarre avec bruit iconique de démarrage de la série des Quadra mais ensuite vient le crash sound, sans affichage, sans sad Mac ni même quelconque activité du moniteur. D’après mes recherches le Mac Quadra 700 possède 4 Mb de RAM soudées sur la carte mère et comme la pile a coulée le Bank 1 de RAM est complètement HS. J'aurais donc besoins de savoir si quelqu'un pourrait me dire si le Quadra 700 démarre normalement SANS RAM sur les 4 slots. Et accessoirement si quelqu'un possède les schémas électronique du Quadra 700 ça m’intéresse aussi!
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Août 2021)

Mince, pas de chance, le Q700 est une machine très robuste, le seul pb qui peut lui arriver, c'est une pile qui coule :-(

Il peut fonctionner avec seulement les 4Mo soudés sur la CM, mais tout dépend du système installé sur le disque dur.
Le 7.5 fonctionne avec 4Mo de RAM (donc sans barrette dans les 4 slot, j'ai vérifié ;-), mais à partir du 7.6, c'est 8Mo minimum et encore plus pour les suivant.






Je n'ai pas les schémas mais si tu veux des photos de cette partie de la CM...


----------



## Rob_93 (10 Août 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mince, pas de chance, le Q700 est une machine très robuste, le seul pb qui peut lui arriver, c'est une pile qui coule :-(
> 
> Il peut fonctionner avec seulement les 4Mo soudés sur la CM, mais tout dépend du système installé sur le disque dur.
> Le 7.5 fonctionne avec 4Mo de RAM (donc sans barrette dans les 4 slot, j'ai vérifié ;-), mais à partir du 7.6, c'est 8Mo minimum et encore plus pour les suivant.
> ...


Merci énormément pour ta réponse, ça m’évite de devoir essayer de remplacer un slot de RAM pour rien. Mine de rien la carte mère est en « plutôt » bon état excepté quelques composants qui ne sont plus là. Mais je pense qu’ils ne sont pas essentiels et qu’ils servent juste à la batterie. Ceci étant dit ça m’a l’air d’un problème de RAM quand même donc peut-être celle sur la carte mère est défectueuse…


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Août 2021)

Les DRAM soudées sont plus loin, mais le pb c'est les vapeurs d'acide dégagées par la batterie qui coule... ça peut endommager des composants plus loin sans que ça se voit... et même la CM lavée, il peut rester des traces sous les composants qui peuvent provoquer des court-circuits.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Août 2021)

Les composants qui manquent :
	

		
			
		

		
	











Je t'envoie les fichiers par email, tu verras si c'est plus lisible en les agrandissant.


----------



## Rob_93 (11 Août 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les composants qui manquent :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton aide, ceci etant dit je ne pense pas que les composants qui manquent soient primordiales. Normalement ils gèrent la batterie qui n'est plus la de toutes façons. Je pense que je vais plutot chercher des courts circuits ou de pistes cassées sur la carte mère


----------



## woz86 (15 Août 2021)

Il y a des choses bizarres des fois.
J’ai installé 4 barrettes de 16Mo sur le mien et après avoir tout rebrancher je n’avais plus d’affichage au démarrage.
J’ai ré démonter les barrettes, tout remis et ça n’a rien fait.
J’ai vérifier le branchement du câble de l’écran, toujours rien.
Ensuite j’ai fais un essai en modifiant les réglages de l’adaptateur switch et là bizarrement ça fonctionne.




Est-ce qu’avoirs rajouter de la mémoire à créer une modification ???
Des fois il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre !


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Août 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Il y a des choses bizarres des fois.
> J’ai installé 4 barrettes de 16Mo sur le mien et après avoir tout rebrancher je n’avais plus d’affichage au démarrage.
> J’ai ré démonter les barrettes, tout remis et ça n’a rien fait.
> J’ai vérifier le branchement du câble de l’écran, toujours rien.
> ...


Tu as eu de la chance, si seulement c’était aussi simple avec le miens… De toutes façon vu l’état des slots de RAM le miens ne pourra jamais être upgrader si j’arrive à trouver la panne


----------



## woz86 (15 Août 2021)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Tu as eu de la chance, si seulement c’était aussi simple avec le miens… De toutes façon vu l’état des slots de RAM le miens ne pourra jamais être upgrader si j’arrive à trouver la panne


Moi les slots sont complet.


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Août 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Moi les slots sont complet.
> Voir la pièce jointe 235125


Oulà, tu gardes la batterie dessus?!!!


----------



## woz86 (15 Août 2021)

Oui mais la pile est récente, ça permet que je garde mes réglages.


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Août 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui mais la pile est récente, ça permet que je garde mes réglages.


Ah d'accord, elle me paraissait un peu vieille


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Août 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Il y a des choses bizarres des fois.
> J’ai installé 4 barrettes de 16Mo sur le mien et après avoir tout rebrancher je n’avais plus d’affichage au démarrage.
> J’ai ré démonter les barrettes, tout remis et ça n’a rien fait.
> J’ai vérifier le branchement du câble de l’écran, toujours rien.
> ...


Le Mac a un système de codage (sense pin) dans la prise pour accorder la video et le moniteur, c'était très pratique à l'époque, surtout avant les moniteurs multi-fréquences... peut-être un mauvais contact dans l'adaptateur...
Sur les miens, l'adapteur est réglé sur 1-4-5-8 et je peux aller jusqu'à 1152x870 sur un LCD qui va bien.
Même celui avec 68Mo de RAM ;-))
(avec 68Mo, le test mémoire au démarrage est plus long, donc écran noir pendant le test)


----------



## woz86 (16 Août 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Même celui avec 68Mo de RAM ;-))
> (avec 68Mo, le test mémoire au démarrage est plus long, donc écran noir pendant le test)


Tout à fait, il met une trentaine de secondes avant que l’affichage soit là.


----------

